# Under Strange Stars II



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

You climb cautiously the final bundle of rocks and reach a cold, humid and even plateau in the side of the mountain. Through the mist that clings to it you can finally see mountain´s top, cut as if by the strike of a huge axe.

The plateau is littered with gigantic rocks and twisted spires of black stone. The floor bears, as if scars, many deep and narrow cracks, and the same goes for the stony structures. As if in a dream, beyond the rocks, the masts and hull of forgotten ships rest in random positions. The tattered remains of the sails give the place a ghostly appearance. The littered remains and skeletons of huge sea beasts do little to improve that. Among them, big curved white plates are scattered.

“Eggs” someone comments.

You are about to ask Razeem where he saw the bird when you already see his finger pointing ahead. A bird head shows over one of the spires, and would have done the same over a big house, but it´s not the falcon you saw. It’s a young, a chick not big enough to fly. 

CHIRP!

The sound it makes leave your eyes ringing, before the plateau starts shaking under the young bird´s jumps. Other two more heads rise, similar to the first, and they eagerly jump and flutter their wings towards you.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2005)

"That is one big baby. . .correction. . . THOSE are some big babies."

Menghil stares wide eyed at the chicks coming out of the nest and takes an involuntary step backwards.

"Um . . . why do I get the impression that we are the proverbial worms that those early birds are going to get?  You think the cyclopses would be upset if we killed the children of their god?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 5, 2005)

"I don't care about the cyclopses, I'm more afraid what their mommy would do. Look at the size of them! Don't let them near me!" Amira cries and takes more than just few steps away from the giant-sized chicks.


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

(The chicks are not particularly fast, but of Gargantuan size and they seem quite able to eat you, specially if you keep complaining without doing anything . The plateau is big, and they´ll reach you in three or four rounds - they would do it sooner in a unobstructed terrain, but the rocks don´t allow them to Run.

Other details:

Despite her terror Amira don´t see anythind supernatural in them. Al-Khazad, too, thinks they behave just like oversized regular birds.

Jagra and Menghil notice a faint smell of burning wood and cooked fish)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Jagra stares, slackjawed, at the massive baby birds.  Only their quick movement towards him rattles him out of his shock.  He quickly intones the words to a spell and slings some sand towards one of the chicks.

Casting _sleep_ at the first chick in range.

Prepared Spells:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt


----------



## Zerth (Jan 5, 2005)

Amira is both horrified and confused. She wouldn't like to harm the chicks, but maybe there is no way to avoid it. The chicks are faster, but how much? Maybe her spell can change that. Amira waves her hands and summons the familiar effect making everyone quicker, like so many times before.

  OOC: Cast _Haste_ and move as far away from the chicks  as possible.

 OOC2: If you haven't noticed, rangerjohn is not with us anymore. He dropped out from all of his games. It's in the sticky topmost thread for absent players in "Talking the Talk".


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

(Thanks, I didn´t notice. I´ll probably call for another player for his character, now that you´re only three again)


----------



## Someone (Jan 8, 2005)

The familiar swiftess in your limbs come again as Amira finishes casting Haste and retreats, while Menghil and Al-Khazad, with eyes wide open, do the same more or less, more confident now that they feel they can outrun the small young birds. Jagra decides to test his luck and starts casting Sleep on one of the chicks, and frantically gestures to finish it before they arrive. When his target looms over him, the spell is shoot, with no effect. It doesn´t even blink.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 9, 2005)

Muttering curses, Menghil steps in to stop the chick going for Jagra.  He darts forward and tucks low to avoid the claws and beak of his target as he draws his blade and takes a swing at the bird.

[ooc - move forward and draw blade, tumble (+9) as needed.  One attack +16, 1d6+6 dmg)]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 9, 2005)

There seems to be no alternative to fighting, so Amira casts another spell. This time a ray of sickly green color shoots from her fingertips towards the closest chick. She also moves a little further away from the giant-sized feathered horrors. 

  OOC: _Ray of Enfeeblement_, +7 ranged touch, 1d6+3 Str damage. Retreat 60 feet thanks to Haste.)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

Al-Khazad, Male Human Ranger 11

"Small one, you'll be the death of me yet."  Having drawing weapons almost instinctively when he first saw the chicks, Al-Khazad considers his charges running towards the giant birds.  "At the least, try to scare them!  They're just babies, they may frighten and run easily.  And for the Dune's sake, find cover!"  Ignoring his own advice, he charges towards Jagra, to defend the gnome (Move as far as possible, attacking with Frostreaver if possible).

OOC: Stepping in for RJ.  Hiya all.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

Double post, good start.


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

Seeing Jagra in danger, Menghil valiantly charges to protect the gnome. He dives between the thing´s legs and strikes with all his might scoring a brutal hit with the curved blade. Blood spills, but it´s only a small cut in the gargantuan mass.

Amira targets the same foe with a ray. Seeing the thing distracted by the spell, Al-Khazad charges too, but is welcomed by the red pit of hunger that´s the bird´s mouth. In a flash of movement, Al-Khazad is lifted, and you only see his legs kicking in the air. The next thing you vaguely see is a furry lightning that runs past Amira and Menghil, jumps into the bird and rips large chunks of flesh in a gory orgy.

In pain, the bird twists his neck, throwing the captain in the air. After a long flight, he crashes into a rock, bounces and finally rests on the floor. From there, he has a new view of the battle, seeing how the rest of the family surround the party. More curious, in the opposite direction he sees a man –long black beard, tattered clothes-, peering out of one of the cracks in the rocks with eyes wide open.

[Curiously, Ashy posted in the OOC thread but forgot to post in this. 

Menghil tumbles to help Jagra, hitting hard the bird´s belly (critical, 23 damage). Amira shoots her spell, connecting nicely (6 str penalty) and Al-Khazad also valiantly charges, directly into the thing´s beak (AoO, 13 damage)

Seeing Al-Khazad in danger, Akeeta rages, charges (people, send actions for your cohorts) and rends the bird (47!)

The bird flings Al-Khazad, who travels (man, this dice roller is broken) 60 feet (21 damage) behind enemy lines. The other birds surround the rest of the party, and will be able to attack the next round.

Status: Status is: Jagra 48/53, Al-Khazad 26/69, Amira 40/45, Menghil 58/63) Everyone is Hasted, Amira and Razeem have Mage armor active. One of the birds has 70 damage.

Akeeta and Menghil are fighting against one of the birds. Jagra and Amira are behind them, but cornered against the nest´s edge by the other birds: they could run past them without drawing attacks of opportunity, but the monsters could move or charge them  if they keep staying in the open. At the other side of the feathered barrier is Al-Khazad, prone, and further yet is the strange man.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

*Shaking his head to try and lift the blackness from hitting the rocks, and then the ground.  He is pleased that Akeeta has engaged, but worried about pulling her back.*

"Everyone!  Withdraw!  Find a more defensible position, dammit!  You're in middle of a grindstone!"  He stumbles to his feet, cursing the distance, and moves closer to the fray, still exhorting his companions to find a better locale.  As he does, he uses his wand of CLW on himself.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 11, 2005)

Amira would not want to fight, but she is cornered and her companions need help. She moves in a position to get as many as possible chicks on a line and shoots a lightning bolt at the gargantuan bird babies.

 (OOC: Cast lightning bolt. 7d6 damage, ref DC 19.)

 (OOC2: Welcome aboard dead_radish!)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2005)

*Menghil 58/63 AC 25*

Menghil glances around at the shattered landscape of the plateau as he tries to keep most of his mind on the bird in front of him.

"Where exactly are we supposed to be retreating to, Captain?"

He fights on with his blade in both hands as he waits for an answer while trying to keep the bird of of himself and the others.

[ooc - full attack, two handed grip, fighting defensively. +12/+12/+7; 1d6+8 dmg]


----------



## Someone (Jan 12, 2005)

The wounded chick endures a bright flak of lightning while Menghil and Akeeta continue attacking him, drawing even more blood. Despite the bird´s massive bult, the dwarf´s blade and the feral woman´s claws force the thing to retreat in pain. Their victory is brief, however, as it´s brothers join the fight. One of them flutter high in the air, landing directly on top of Menghil, who´s nearly crushed, and the other jumps for Amira. Razeem flies to intercept it and the gargantuan monster attacks him instead, pushing the mephit backwards with a violent hit.

[Still no news from Ashy, I think there´s something wrong with his subscription. Can anyone send a private message to him?

Amira fires her lightning bolt, with little success (made save, 7 damage), while Akeeta and Menghil attack (1 crit and 1 regular hit for the dwarf, 1 rend for Akeeta, total damage 34 and 54  )

Al-Khazad stands up and uses the wand (heals 7)

The wounded chick retreats, provoking AoOs from Akeeta and Menghil (13 damage from the dwarf). The other two move in, one stepping on Menghil (natural 20, crit, 45 damage and grappled) while the other goes for Amira. Razeem moves in and the monster attacks him instead (13 damage) but can´t grapple the mephit.

The strange man continues looking at you from the safety of his cave.

Status: Status is: Jagra 48/53, Al-Khazad 33/69, Amira 40/45, Menghil 13/63) Everyone is Hasted, Amira and Razeem have Mage armor active. One of the birds is retreating and has 171 damage.]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 12, 2005)

Amira is saved by her loyal mephit companion, but the situation is extremely grim. Knowing she wouldn't last long in melee against the bird-horrors, she casts a spell and takes off in the air. She is now out of harm's way, but can the others hold on?

 Razeem fights back furiously, but his efforts aren't much against an opponent so great in size. But the gutty mephit doesn't back down yet.

  OOC: Cast _Fly_ and move up and out of the chick's reach. Razeem does full attack fighting defensively. With haste, that's three claw attacks at +8 each. AC is 26 (19 + 4 mage armor + 1 haste + 2 fighting defensively). DR 5/ magic & fast healing 2.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2005)

*Al-Khazad peers about, noting that the companions are unlikely to prevail without unacceptable damage.*  "There!  Move there!"  *He points to the cave, where the strange man still watches.*  _If it's safe for him, it must be safe for us.  And maybe he'll provide some information.  At the very least, he'll be easier to deal with that three giant baby birds...._  "Akeeta!  To me, now!"  *He then prepares to cover the other's withdrawl, moving to position himself between the birds and the cave, and casting barkskin on himself.*

(OOC: Can I also use defensive fighting here?  If so, I do.   )

*Akeeta hears Al-Khazad's order, and growls, low in her throat.  She is loathe to disengage, but obeys.  She takes a last swipe at the beast with her claw, and bounds toward Al-Khazad, attempting to weave her path through the rubble so that the creature cannot strike her exposed back*  (OOC: Claw attack, then two move actions, tumbling to attempt to avoid AoO's).


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hp 33/83*

What's left of Menghil tenses all the muscles in his body as he struggles his hardest to lift the claw from his body so that he can flee with the others.  He snaps and snarls like a beast in the bird's grasp, muscles tensing furiously.  He even sinks his teeth into the tough hide of the bird's leg as he trashes about.  Anything for freedom.

[rage, and grapple checks to escape.  +15/+15/+10 (this is assuming they count as attacks for the purposes of haste.  If not, 1 less.]

Radish, sorry but fighting defensively requires you to be . . . fighting.  No swinging at your opponent, no fighting defensively.]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 13, 2005)

OOC: Er....what in blue blazes happened to my sleep spell???  I posted that action three rounds ago (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1945507&postcount=5)!  WOW!  Those two rounds just flew by - sorry, but I've been in Boston, busily working....  

Jagra tries to find a rock to duck behind and then casts magic missle at the wounded chick.

Prepared Spells:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt


----------



## Someone (Jan 13, 2005)

The party hears Al-Khazad´s warning and try to reach his position. Razeem considers clawing at the monstrous bird, but thinks twice and leaves after Amira, who has also taken flight. The chick jumps and flutter playfully after them, landing on one of the abandoned ships, causing a shower of splinters to rise in the air. The other traps Akeeta and gets angry as the feral woman claws at it´s tongue, shaking violently it´s head. The the momentary distraction caused by Akeeta allows Menghil to slip under the bird´s leg and flee next to Al-Khazad, where he can also see the man at the cave. Jagra shoots his magic darts to pursue the one severely wounded, making it run even faster.

[If you spend a standard action I allow the character to gain the bonuses for fighting defensively or using Combat Expertise. 

Jagra casts Magic missile at the retreating chick (12 damage). Amira casts Fly and moves out of range of the monsters. Menghil beats the bird´s grapple check (by 1!) in the first try and tumbles out of it´s way, moving next to Al-Khazad, who´s making a lot of noise.

Akeeta claws at the unwounded monster (8 damage), and tries to flee, but is trapped by the thing´s beak. (AoO, 21 damage, grappled). Razeem heals 2 damage and also flies out of the harm´s way. (The birds have a reach of 15 feet, and Razeem, who was at 15 feet, would have provoked another attack of opportunity if he tried to move to attack and then would have been able to claw once. I made him move away instead)

The retreating bird continues doing so, peeping heart-breaking noises, the one that attacked Razeem goes directly for the Al-Khazad (but is still out of reach) and the other one shakes his head, causing other 10 damage to Akeeta.

Status is: Jagra 48/53, Al-Khazad 33/69, Amira 40/45, Menghil 23/83, Akeeta 27/58) Everyone is Hasted, Amira and Razeem have Mage armor active, Menghil and Akeeta are raging. One of the birds is retreating, has 193 damage, and a –6 Str penalty. Other has 8 damage]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 13, 2005)

From her safe spot in the air Amira considers her next move. Akeeta is grappled so the princess decides weakening the chick garppling the feral woman is the best option. Pointing her index finger Amira shoots another green ray at the chick holding Akeeta in it's beak. "Razeem, follow me," she instructs the mephit.

 Razeem does as told, but activates his Blur ability just in case, before following his mistress. (Good call, Someone, I forgot the 15' reach last round.)

 (OOC: Amira casts _Ray of Enfeeblement_, +7 ranged touch, 1d6+3 Str damage. Then she flies closer to Al-Khazad and Menghil. Razeem activates _Blur_ and follows Amira.)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

*Menghil AC 20, rage 2/6*

Shaking his head to clear his vision of the cloud of red that is either the anger pounding in his skull, or a flow of blood from some as of yet unfelt cut to his head, Menghil peers towards the birds from behind the rock.  Despite the fact that his every instinct cries out for him to rush at the birds and rip them apart with his bare hands, he manages to suppress his more visceral urges and settles for violence at a distance.  He drops his blade with a dull clatter at his feet and reaches over his back for his bow, which he sights at the bird with the wild woman in it's beak.

[ooc - drop sword, draw bow, one attack +12, 1d6+4 dmg, 70 ft range increment.  Just out of curiosity, when did I lose the extra 10 hp?]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2005)

OOC: Via the rules, there's nothing that really allows you to assist someone from getting free from a grapple.  Any houserules or the like that might help here?


----------



## Someone (Jan 13, 2005)

(Sure. Apart from the trivial answer (kill the bird) it involves joining the grapple and beating the bird in a grapple check, not exactly easy. About "house rules", I already said long ago I´d be generous if someone tried something cool or imaginative.)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2005)

(Yeah, I knew that joining wouldn't be a great idea.   I'll just post what I'm hoping to happen, at let you take it from there.)

*Al-Khazad holds his breath as Akeeta tries to dodge the giant beak, and lets it out swiftly when she fails.* "Burning Hells.  Menghil, anyone that can, distract that beast."  *So saying, he runs out on to the battlefield again, drawing a flask of acid from his Haversack as he does.  He moves to the bird's head, and attempts to throw the acid down it's gullet, if possible, or in the creature's eyes if not, to cause it to react in pain and spit out Akeeta.*

(Akeeta's action will wait until after Al-Khazad's)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Jagra casts melf's acid arrow at the bird eating the wild woman...

OOC:
Thanks for the info, hafrogman!  

Prepared Spells:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

[ooc - ashy, if you look at the posts following the one you referenced, you'll find that you did get your sleep spell off, it just fizzled.  Sorry.]


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

Amira, Al-Khazad, Menghil and Jagra do their best to distract and hinder the huge chick, sending arrows, green rays and acid towards the monster. The first shot is Amira´s, but she has to move up to dodge one of the other chick´s jumps and the ray flies wide. Menghil drops his blade and draws the bow; the shoot isn´t splendid, but it´s really difficult to fail such a huge bulk. Al-Khazad hastily moves, a insect compared to the thing´s mass, and trows a flask: it breaks near the bird´s head, sizzling and burning, the same effect as Jagra´s spell. The angry bird drops the feral woman, and jumps angrily towards the captain, towering over him.

Meanwhile the other chick jumps up and down, chasing Amira and Razeem, who´s hiding inside a diminutive cloud, until the game tires him and looks for something to eat. It goes, chirping loudly, for Jagra

[Amira rolls a big 1 with her ray, but Jagra and Al-Khazad hit easily. Total damage from both acid attacks is 9. 

Menghil drops the blade and shoots (9 damage). The extra 10 hit point loss must be from Jagra´s little slip in the mountain.

Razeem fast heals 2 uses Blur. Akeeta fast heals (send actions for this and next round)

The bird holding Akeeta flings her (just 10 feet, 3 damage) and goes towards Al-Khazad, finishing with the captain in his threatened area.

The other spends half the round jumping after Amira and Razeem, then moves towards Jagra (he´s out of the threatened are, though)

Status: Jagra 48/53, Al-Khazad 33/69, Amira 40/45, Menghil 23/83, Akeeta 26/58, Razeem 24/33) Everyone is Hasted, Amira and Razeem have Mage armor active, Menghil and Akeeta are raging. Amira is flying. One of the birds retreated, has 193 damage, and a –6 Str penalty. Other has 26 damage and an acid arrow eating it.]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 14, 2005)

"Ahhh! Can't I do anything right?" Amira curses as her ray goes wide, even if the target was so big. She files behind Menghil and touches his shoulder, healing some of his wounds. "Razeem, help Jagra!" she shouts to the mephit.

 "Sure, sure. Me and what army?" Razeem quips back. "Here goes nothing!" The hasted mephit flies few circles in the air ending right in front of the chick threatening Jagra. He breathes dust and grit right into it's eyes hoping to blind it momentarily or at least give Jagra some time to flee.

 OOC: My last CSW for this day on Menghil, healing 3d8+6. Razeem breathes at the chick chasing Jagra. 15 feet away, so no AoO. Damage a whooping 1d8, with DC 15 Ref save for half.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

*Menghil 33/83, AC 20*

Menghil curses eloquently as he watches the birds close in on his friends once more.  He reaches into the pouch at his belt, searching for inspiration and comes up with a small flask that he had nearly forgotten about.  He flings it with all his might at the ground under the feet of one of the birds.

"I thought we were supposed to be retreating you guys!"

[ooc - retrieve alchemist's fire, attack a square of ground near the front of the bird attacking the captain.  Ranged touch attack +11, 10 ft range increment.


The 10 hp seems to be a typo.  I had 13 including all damage from battle and falling rocks, etc., then I raged +20 hp for 33 (post #20) then in the summary for post #22 I'm listed as 23 hp.  Not terribly important I suppose considering I'm just about to get healed.]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Seeing the bird bearing down on him, Jagra looks around, trying to find a nice rock crevase to wedge himself into.  "Yer gonna have a hard time trying to eat this worm!" he cries to the gigantic chick.  Once he finds a place, he quickly casts another spell, a line of frigid air tracing outward from his finger towards the bird.

OOC: Use my movement to find a nice, safe place between a couple of rocks (or under a ledge) so that the bird cannot get to me, then cast ray of frost.

Prepared Spells:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 14, 2005)

*Al-Khazad nods, satisified.*  "Akeeta, withdraw to the others and guard them, now!"  *It's clear she struggles with the command again, bloodlust raging within her, but the command superceeds her inclination.  She turns and lopes quickly to Menghil and the rest, then takes up a position guarding them.* (OOC: First turn, withdrawl move to the group, since I think she's out of the threat range, or in the last square, 2nd turn ready an action to attack any birds that come close enough to attack the party).

*Al-Khazad's satisfaction is quickly dulled as he sees the bird looming over him again, and another over Jagra.  He desperately searches his training for any way to distract or scare the birds away.* (OOC: Ouch.  No K(N), possibly Wild. Survival?)  *If something likely comes to him (perhaps playing dead, if it would be likely to work?), he will act accordingly, calling out to Jagra as well.  Otherwise, he activates his Celestial armor, and attempts to withdraw in to the air, avoiding the creature's beak and claws as best he can, and yells at Jagra to do the same.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Jagra calls back, scwoling; his eyes scanning around for a good hiding spot, "I ain't got no fancy flighty armor like you!!!"


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

Jagra runs for his life. His short legs can barely keep him out of the chick´s reach, and once or twice the huge beak is about to trap him. He sees a solution ahead: two rock spires, near enough so the space between them doesn´t allow the bird to pass. The gnome dives between them, and the bulk of the bird smashes agaisnt the rocks. The beak stop inches from Jagra´s face, and he uses a ray of frost to give him enough time to get again on his feet and escape.

This happens while Al-Khazad swims in his memory, empty of anything that could save his life in the coming seconds. Suddendly, fire erupts at his feet, and the bird invstigates this new thing instead of eating him – opportunity inmmediately used by the captain to flee so fast that he kicks himself. Only Akeeta seem to be able to run faster.

[Hafrogman: seems you were right, I´m correcting the hit points in this post.

Menghil throws the alchemist fire, and (ad-hoc ruling based on a die roll) the fire allows Al-Khazad to withdraw and avoid the attack of opportunity. Notice Al-Khazad already used the celestial armor ability today (in the previous thread) but the hasted Al-Khazad, Akeeta, Menghil and Amira outrun the bird easily. Amira´s spell heals Menghil of 19 hit points. The acid arrow continues dealing damage (5)

Jagra moves to hide between the rocks and readies an action to fire the ray of frost. Razeem does the incredible amount of 1 hit point to the bird.

They continue after the gnome and the main party. Jagra, safe between the rocks, fires his ray of frost (3 damage). 

Distance between Jagra and Razeem and the group of Al-Khazad is about 120 feet. This group can run and arrive at the unknow man´s cave in a single round.

Jagra 48/53, Al-Khazad 33/69, Amira 40/45, Menghil 52/83, Akeeta 28/58, Razeem 26/33) Everyone is Hasted, Amira and Razeem have Mage armor active, Menghil and Akeeta are raging. Amira is flying, Razeem has Blur active. One of the birds retreated, has 193 damage, and a –6 Str penalty. Other has 31 damage, and the last 4.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 14, 2005)

(OOC: Sorry about the celestial - forgot about the 1/day limit.)

*Al-Khazad breathes a sigh of relief, as everyone finds a relatively safe spot.*  "Thanks, Menghil.  I didn't relish the idea of more impromptu flying lessons."  *He gestures at the cave.*  "Anyone opposed to moving there with great haste?"  *Assuming no, he heads that way, with Akeeta following behind.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Jagra looks up at Razeem, "Try and keep this big turkey distracted while I give him something more juicy to chew on, eh?"  With that, hoping that his limited defense holds for the casting time, the eye-patched gnome casts a spell, lighting a small candle as he does so...

OOC: Cast _summon monster I_, calling a Fiendish monstrous centipede, Medium.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC: Just realized I read Someone's post wrong.  I read "Both groups can" rather than "This group can"  Editing my actions slightly, to send everyone else to the cave, and move to a defensible spot near Jagra.  I'm looking for something that could allow Jagra to retreat from the area, meet me, and then both of us head to the cave with a minimal exposure, and fast.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2005)

Menghil clings to the rocks as he makes his way towards the cave and the man he glimpsed earlier.  He quickly scans the area looking for any signs of the mysterious observer.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 15, 2005)

Amira flies closer to Razeem and Jagra casting yet another spell. This time she summons a cloud of fog to cover Jagra's retreat, should the gnome go for it. "Jagra, run now while this fog hides you!" she shouts from the air.

 Razeem keeps distracting the chick in front of him, dodging and weaving in the air.

 OOC: Cast _Fog Cloud_ centered on the chick chasing Jagra. Total defense for Razeem, AC 28.


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

Seeing Amira fly to help Jagra, Al-Khazad runs with Akeeta and Menghil to the safety of the narrow cave. They arrive there and seconds later the chick slams anaginst the wall or rock, with a thunderous sound, making sand and a couple small rocks fall from the ceiling. 

The other bird is suddendly enveloped in a cloud of thick mist. When the monster manages to come out of it, it finds a huge worm scuttling at it´s feet and delighted eats it, only to find that it dissapears in it´s beak. The young gigantic falcon chirps angrily, but Jagra is already away. He, Razeem and Amira only have to wait until the other chick leave the cave´s mouth to join the rest. 

There´s a man there, dressed with clothes that have seen better times; his face is hidden behind a thick beard. "Congratulations!" says. "You´re the first group I´ve seen surviving those feestros! Come on, this deserves some fire."

He goes deeper into the cave and gathers some wood while singing softly "Seven horses coming from bonasa, jarl!"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 15, 2005)

Jagra looks around with a bewildered look upon his features.  "What in the....???" he mutters...


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

The man lights a fire. "So, my name´s Calzada" says. "Tell me, how´s that you´re here?"

When he says that his face changes, as if he suddendly had remembered or realized something. "Wait, if you... I can´t I can´t...  so, you have a.... _ship?_ O, please, tell me you have a ship"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2005)

Menghil looks around the cave cautiously for a moment before studying the man in front of the group.

"We came by ship, but as to whether or not we still have one . . . that remains to be seen."

[ooc - so are Jagra and the others still stuck outside, or did the last chick give up?]


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

(Yes, everybody´s in. Since only Jagra and Razeem were outside, I choose to get round the procees of getting them in.)

The cave is just a crack in the rock wall, long and deep enough to allow a man to live in it a rather uncomfortable life. You notice hundreds, in fact thousands of scratches in the wall, like the ones prisoners make to count the passing of days.

"For my mother´s glory, what do you mean with that?" asks Calzada. "Ten years, _ten years_ waiting alone, and you now say you don´t have a ship? Jarl!"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 16, 2005)

"Have the feestros kept you pinned in the entire time?  Have you not tried to flee?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 16, 2005)

"Many have tried, those that were not eaten by the birds." says Calzada. "But where? This is a savage island. There is one eyed monsters, and wild men in the jungle, and... er... many things, but no way to sail out of here. No, this is the closest thing to freedom we´ll ever be. Oh, look at that magnificent ship, so well built." 

Calzada points at the stranded ships with a bony finger. "You know, actually this was not a life so bad until the chicks were born. The mother left the nest for days at a time, and I could walk freely. There are great treasures in those ships, you know I can´t I can´t[/i]  but since those monsters left the egg I can barely stretch my legs and see how the mother brings ships, the youngs eat the crew and the survivors leave for a certain death in the jungle."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 16, 2005)

"I am Princess Amira," she states proudly to Calzada.

 "You've been here ten years? Well, we did not come all the way up to live here or enjoy the view. We do have a ship, but is was badly damaged by the combination of a storm and a couple of fiendish sea serpents. We noticed the giant bird had carried all these ships up here and were hoping to find some replacement parts," she explains.

 "We've met the cyclopses and the apefolk and can't say we're on good terms with either one of them. The cyclopses basically declared war on us, since they don't want any outsiders on their island. Their priests explained that's their god's will - the god in question being this overgrown bird. So, I'm afraid matters could not be much worse," she says and sighs.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 16, 2005)

"Treasures?" Jagra asks, suddenly far more interested in what the crazed old man has to say.  He strokes his chin thoughtfully, "Hmmm...perhaps we can find something within those treasures to get us all off this forsaken island..."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 16, 2005)

*Al-Khazad considers the odd man, still cautious of an ambush, or a flash of rage, seeing that the man seems less than stable.*  "How did you get here, Calzada?  What did you do before you were here?  Were you stranded?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 16, 2005)

> "We noticed the giant bird had carried all these ships up here and were hoping to find some replacement parts"




"Jarl. Then there´s some hope. Look at that feestro of a ship" says Calzada, walking cautiously to the mouth of the cave with short steps. "That one, just next to that crevasse, is made of the fabulous gopher wood. If was here even before I arrived, and it´s not even started to rot, by the glory of my mother. If you want some spare parts, that´s the one to look at"

You look to the ship he mentions. It´s precariously perched next to a big crevasse, as he says: you saw previously that a very small stream of water runs at it´s bottom. The water comes from the top of rock wall, falling in a waterfall (small enough to be called shower) at maybe one hundred feet to the right of where you are.



> "Hmmm...perhaps we can find something within those treasures to get us all off this forsaken island..."




"Serve yourself. Look at the bottom of the cave."



> "How did you get here, Calzada? What did you do before you were here? Were you stranded?"




"No, no, I came by air, carried by the feestro sinner big bird. I´m a merchant from Cormo [A foreing land, not "far" from Tangrabah], and was trading with spices. The young birds (not these, others) ate most of the crew, except me and other three, do you realize. I had enough sense to hide here while the others tried to climb down the mountain; vain try, since I couldn´t see any ship or port from this mountain - and you can see the entire island from here, by the glory of my mother."

"Those young birds grew up and left the nest. Life improved for a time: the big one left the island for days at a time, and I could walk at my leisure, jarl. The adult bird frequently came with big fishes and sea monsters: even after it finished eating, there was enough meat to feed me for a month. But then, three years ago it laid eggs again, and I almost can´t get out of house, do you realize. Since then, they have eaten no less than four complete crews. You know, not everyone keep their heads cold when they see a 25 feet tall feestro chicks."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2005)

(OOC: Is Jarl a word we know, or one he's using on his own?)

"I can only imagine what it would be like to wait all this time.  I don't think I would have made it."  *He considers for a moment.*  "Your dwelling is clearly small, but is there room enough for resting?  We have travelled far, and been through more this day that I imagined...."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2005)

Menghils eyes, having brightened at the mention of treasure, positively gleam at the caveman's latest revelation.

"The bottom of the cave?  So, the treasure is here and not still out lurking with the birdies?"

He begins glancing around the cave, as if a second glance will reveal huge piles of loot that he had somehow overlooked before.


----------



## Someone (Jan 17, 2005)

(You don´t have idea if jarl does mean anything at all, or if it´s a weird quirk.)

"Sleep all you want or can. I don´t mind, do you realize. I don´t have many visits, hehe. And I had enough time to search the ships and gather what was useful from the ships, gather it and even give a name to every coin. Also to make ten thousand times the promise to share it with whoever gets me out of this island, jarl."

Menghil looks in the deepest part of the small cave, and behind a rock there´s indeed a not huge, but certainly valuable hoard or silver, gold, finely carved ivory statuettes, gems and weapons of the finest craftmanship, and other assorted treasure, big enough to make a small dragon happy.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2005)

*Al-Khazad catches himself in the middle of a stifled yawn as his jaw drops.*  "That...that's...you have...."  *He clearly focuses himself, and looks to the pile again.*  "Quite impressive hoard you have there.  Jarl.  Would you mind if I examined a few of the pieces?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2005)

"Yes, I also would like to take a look at your treasure," Amira adds after Al-Khazad has spoken. "Maybe there's something, that could help us escape. Otherwise we probably have to kill the chicks to get out of here and I wouldn't like to do that."

 OOC: Amira casts _Detect Magic_ and goes through the stuff.


----------



## Someone (Jan 19, 2005)

The things carefully kept at the bottom of the cave include an assorted collection of tools and implements that have been much more useful these years than the gold and silver: several thousand coins that would take a lot of time to count, and many other valuable things: ivory inkpot, a silver belt, round discs with gold inlays, a wrought silver and gold collar, a marble statuette, 12 inches tall, of a warrior, with golden armor, a red gold ring, coiled snake with ruby eyes, a wrought silver torque, a finely carved ornamental scimitar lined with gold and platinum, and gems: ambers, angel's skin, plume agate, selenite, and skydrops. Amira concentrates and senses the presence of power in some of the items: a shield, beautifully shaped as a lion´s head and biting maw (moderate conjuration), a falchion with the edge serrated in an odd way and decorated with and odd mixture of necromantic and life giving symbols (strong necromancy); a walking staff made of mithril, with snakes reliefs running through it (moderate conjuration); and a golden and ruby amulet on a silver chain, shaped as a heart (moderate transmutation).

You also spend the night in the man´s cave; some sleep and some work, like Jagra, who´s finishing some weird writings on his book. The next morning you feel more confident, and decided to find, now, an exit from this island.

(OOC: make effective the changes in your character sheets; you are now level 11. Post the prepared spells for the day)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

Jagra looks to the princess, "Anything in there that can help us get outta here??"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 19, 2005)

*Al-Khazad separates out the shield and the scimitar, and is disappointed to find that the scimitar is not magical.  The shield, however....*  "This shield, do you know its powers, Calzada, or you Amira?"

*In the morning, Al-Khazad is clearly in a better mood, knowing both he and his companions are in full form.*


----------



## Zerth (Jan 20, 2005)

"Some of these items are indeed magical. The shield with a lion's head is one; has some conjuration magic in it. I have no clue to what it does, but surely helpful to any warrior, who uses shields. Also, the falchion over there, I sense strong necromancy in it; perhaps a life-drinking weapon? Might be a bane weapon, who knows. This snake staff could be a summoning item. Last, there's the heart-shaped amulet. I have a strong hunch it will increase the wearer's health," the princess concludes her findings on the treasure hoard. "That's about all I can tell, because my repertoire does not include identification spells."

 OOC: Amira's levelup is complete and new spells chosen. Should I level up Razeem or will you do it, Someone? He gains one HD (d8), +1 BAB, +1 to all three saves, 7 skill points and a feat (6 HD).


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

Menghil spares a glance for the items which Amira explains as magical, but seeing nothing of immediate interest, he returns to ogling the more mundane wealth.  After all, gold has a splendor that is nearly magical all by itself.  However, it's a lot of coins to move.  He returns to the enterance of the cave and looks out for a moment, while trying to maintain cover.  From his safe spot he tries to judge the distance to the edge of the plateau, the intact ship, and the nest of birdlings.

[ooc - a map of the plateau would be great, otherwise just a more complete description, please.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 20, 2005)

"Conjuration magics?  On a shield?  How strange...."  *Al-Khazad considers the lion's head with interest.*  "Perhaps it conjures a lion from thin air?  Or a lion's roar?  Is such a thing possible?  Is there a way to test its capabilities?  As for that amulet, Menghil could do well with that, yes?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

Jagra grabs the snake staff and concetrates upon it, trying to unweave the dweomered threads that wrap and wreathe the object in magic.  He tries to imagine summoning a large bird, something strong enough to carry him down from this mountain...


----------



## Someone (Jan 20, 2005)

[OOC: The cohorts are updated, too]

"Heyrl! I found those, do you realize." says Calzada. "If you know what they do, use them, but I´ll share only if you get me out here!"

Meanwhile Menghil examines the plateau. 

At your back lies a rock wall. It continues left and right, spanning about 1500 feet; 100 feet at your left [I said right before: it was a mistake] there´s a big crevasse, some 35-40 feet wide. A stream deep enough to wet your feet runs at it´s bottom: apparently, the water comes directly from the rock wall and above it, and forms a diminutive waterfall. Beyond the crevasse, the plateau continues no more than twenty feet, and 50 in the widest part: the rock wall continues there (so the mountain closes the plateau from two sides)

The other side (thus the plateau is a rough triangle) is from where you came. 

There´s no nest: the birds sleep and eat where they want, but for what you´ve seen and learned from Calzada it´s rare they all rest at the same time. The floor is highly irregular; it´s broken in many places, forming cracks (many of them wide enough to hide in them) Also, the ships, rocks and spires interrupt the landscape.

The rock wall continues upwards, to the top of the mountain, wich is not far.

Jagra concentrates hard with the staff in hand, but nothing happens.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

Jagra ignores the old man for the moment, thinking to himself, '_If you were worth your salt, or even worth saving, you'd be long gone from here now, cogger!_'  He hands the staff to Amira and asks, "Can you work this thing?  I cannot seem to..."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

Menghil wanders back into the cave and looks around at the others.

"Don't worry, Calzada.  You've got enough coinage here to purchase the services of Menghil, sailor extrordanair.  I'll carry you down the damn mountain if I have to."

At Al-Khazad's comment his hand goes idly to stoke the golden torque at his neck.

"Keep your necklace, I already got one that helps me out to no end.  I'll just settle for plain ol' money.  But before we can do anything with any of this stuff, we gotta figure a way to get us and whatever boat parts we need off this mountain top.  Amira, could you send your Razeem to check that we still have a boat to go back to, and find out what exactly we need to get from the wrecks.  Meanwhile, we can figure out a way to get those birds to pay attention to something other than ourselves.  With luck, mommy will still be away for a while.  The way I see it, we hurt one pretty bad, and with luck it'll keep off us or at least be slowed down.  We wait until at least one of the other two is sleeping, and then we're down to one to deal with. . . if we're quick enough."

He finishes his uncharacteristic speech and sits down on top of the gold pile and gazes towards the front of the cave.  Being pinned under that bird's foot had scared him more than anything ever in his life, and he really wasn't anxious to meet their parent.


----------



## Someone (Jan 20, 2005)

(Sorry, I left a detail out of the description. The crevasse doesn´t end at the plateau´s edge, but it instead continues, cutting the mountain´s flank as far as you can tell or see)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil wanders back into the cave and looks around at the others.
> 
> "Don't worry, Calzada.  You've got enough coinage here to purchase the services of Menghil, sailor extrordanair.  I'll carry you down the damn mountain if I have to."
> 
> ...




Looking up from the pile, Jagra replies, "There's only one problem wit' that plan, Cap'n.  If the mother bird comes back, you can bet yer glimmery necklace there that she'll be none too pleased with havin' one of her chicks hurt.  By my reckonin', if we're not gone by then, we likely not make it out after..."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 20, 2005)

*Al-Khazad steps up past to Menghil to survey the area as well.*  "Those crevasses, though - they're small enough - surely we could use them to avoid the birds?  Amira certainly has magic enough to hide us from sight?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 24, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 24, 2005)

"Easy, Calzada. We are not leaving anyone behind," Amira tries to assure him (make a diplomacy check, if it's needed).

"I can summon clouds of fog to cover us, like I did yesterday to aid Jagra's escape from the bird's clutches," the Princess answers to Al-Khazad.

OOC: Agh, finally able to post. Can you post Razeem's updated stats in the OOC thread, Someone?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Jagra looks up from the pile of treasure, "Once I rest for a bit, I should be able to _identify_ this stuff, and in regards to moving boat parts, I should be able to conjure up some _floating disks_ that could help a bit.  Also, I should be able to enable a few of us to _fly_.  However, I would not be much help if a battle was to erupt, at least on the spell-front."  The gnome flashes a couple of daggers in one hand that vanish back into the sheathes as quick as a wink.  "What'dya say?"

OOC: I need the PrC for the Arcan Trickster so I can see if I want to take another level of it - can anyone be of assistance???


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

"We still need to find out what's going on back at the ship."





			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: I need the PrC for the Arcan Trickster so I can see if I want to take another level of it - can anyone be of assistance???




Umm. . . no 3.5 DMG for you?  Oh well, SRD http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/v35/PrestigeClasses.rtf


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2005)

"Is there any reason we should not make our way to the ships under cover of the crevasses tomorrow?  Objections, or alternate plans?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 25, 2005)

Zerth said:
			
		

> OOC: Agh, finally able to post. Can you post Razeem's updated stats in the OOC thread, Someone?




OOC: Done. I have an exam this thursday, so things will start to move again next friday; Asy has until then to post the changes to Jagra.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "We still need to find out what's going on back at the ship."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope!  Thanks tho!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> "Is there any reason we should not make our way to the ships under cover of the crevasses tomorrow?  Objections, or alternate plans?"




Jagra replies, "Er...we still don't know what we need for the ship!"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Is it true, that we really don't know, what we need for the ship? Razeem already went back to the ship once and talked to people there.)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: So far as I know - that IS what we came up here for...  Well, that and to try and talk to the big bird...


----------



## Someone (Jan 28, 2005)

(OOC: Those m&t#e$f&c(e#s changed the exam _(my very last exam)_ date in the last minute, but anyway. So far, the plan is to reach the ship pointed by Calzada, using the terrain as cover. I´ll need some more details about it: things like who goes first, if any spells are used, and what are you going to do if any of the chicks spot you, etc. If you posted your updated prepared spells, sorry but I missed it, the same goes for Jagra´s sheet.)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC: I think we're still in the theory stage right now.  More details to come.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC Note


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

(I realize you´re in a mildly difficult spot, but if you´re still interested in the game try at least. Ashy, I still need your characted update. If you´re too busy, we could find a  way)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2005)

[ooc - we're still waiting on an answer as to whether or not we know what ship parts we need.  From there we can decided to send Razeem back or try for the ship.]


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

(Basically, all the things needed to repair the ship would fill a small ship. The most pressing need are a new full set of tools; that would speed up the repair a bit. However, it´s painfully clear that even having all the spare parts ready at the beach it would take far longer than two days to repair the jolly dolphin.)


----------



## Ashy (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC: OK, so what about the other thing we came up here for - possibly talking to the bird???


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Menghil briefly considers the situation.

"If we wait until tommorrow, we will be better equipped to deal with whatever we face. . . but what if mama returns?  After meeting the chicks, I'm not so sure that the cyclopses' god is anything more than a gigantic bird.  I doubt we could communicate with it unless any of you can speak with animals."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 2, 2005)

"I agree," Amira says after Menghil has spoken. "The bird might not be that intelligent. If it's only a giant-sized animal, there's not much room for any negotiation. But we don't know any facts yet; the best thing would be to go check that ship Calzada spoke of tomorrow. Like I said, I can provide us cover with clouds of fog, so the chicks shouldn't be able to see us. I'll send Razeem ahead to scout, possibly he can even distract the chicks, but still keep a safe distance to them at the time we others are about to pass by."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

*Al-Khazad nods in agreement.*  "I think that I might be the best spokesman for the group, then - my training has taught me much about communicating with beasts and animals...." 

OOC: Though I'll need some suggestions on what to say.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

[ooc - Radish, I don't really see anything on the character sheet about talking to animals.  You can influence their reactions, but we would need to actually communicate ideas.]


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

[OOC Back: Ranger lvl 1 spell, Speak with Animals.    Assuming they're animals, and not something strange.  It may not work, but.... ]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

[ooc - could be magical beasts, but worth a shot.  Don't forget to prepare it.]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Menghil looks around at the others and shrugs.

"So what say you, try and reason with the birds, or just make a run for it?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

"Well, it seems that even if we can fix the boat, it ain't gonna happen in three days - or is it two now?"  Jagra shakes his head, "I think that talkin' to the big bird is our only hope at this point!"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Menghil shudders inwardly at the concept of meeting an angry mama.

"I guess it's a good thing we didn't kill junior, but it's still injured.  Too bad we don't have a keg of healing draughts.  We could tie it to another of Jagra's summoned snacks and try to get the injured one to eat it."

He laughs at the image in his head, and then sobers.

"If we wait for the big one to return, how long do we wait?  Any thoughts on how long we might have to stick around Calzada?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 8, 2005)

"It's up to Al-Khazad if he wishes to try speaking to the bird. In that case I do sincerely hope the creature has intelligence," the princess says.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2005)

"We can do nothing more than try - if my spells fail, we may have other choices - if the bird truly is a god in some way, it might be intelligent on its own....*


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

(ooc: sorry for not posting for so long. I´ll continue shortly)


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

Al-Khazad casts his spell, and make shimself visible in the mouth of the cave. The nearest bird takes the bait, and eagerly jumps towards the captain, making a sound like a squad of battering rams against a castle´s walls. It stops at your refuge, peeping loudly. 

Al-Khazad then tries to talk to it. The young bird stands surprised and shouts delighted: "Food speaks!"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 14, 2005)

Jagra chuckles dryly, "Suren it does..."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC: Is this a general speech, or speech only to Al-Khazad?

*Al-Khazad smiles in what he hopes is a calming manner, and speaks slowly.*  "Not food, my friend.  Not food.  I am Al-Khazad.  What are you called?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

(ooc: it´s in animal speech. Al-Khazad is supposed to translate it)

The bird jumps around exitedly, and the other comes in short time (you can´t see the third, the wounded one)

"Food speaks!"

"Cool!"

"It´s mine"

"mine!"

"mine mine! mine mine!"

"mine mine! mine mine mine mine! mine mine! Tasty speaking food!"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 14, 2005)

*Al-Khazad translates the animals words as they speak, and takes comments as needed for responses.*

"Now now, has food ever spoken to you before, my friends?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 15, 2005)

"No! Tell the others to come out. I´m hungry"

"No, _I_´m hungry."

"But I´m hungrier than you."

"U´re stoopid"

"No, _you_ are."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 15, 2005)

"This is getting us nowhere. Now I'm sure they are not intelligent - just very big animals," Amira sighs.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 15, 2005)

Menghil shrugs.

"It could just be that we're talking to infants.  These are the hatchlings.  You can tell them that I taste terrible, though.  Thanks."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 16, 2005)

"Ask them where their mommy is...", Jagra says with an air of palpable disgust in his voice...


----------



## Someone (Feb 16, 2005)

Calzada answers that before Al-Khazad asks. "The big one rarely comes back before a week has passed."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 16, 2005)

To the group: "I'm hoping this works...."

To the animals: "Can you get your mother?  Maybe she could talk to us, and help figure out what's happening...."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Calzada answers that before Al-Khazad asks. "The big one rarely comes back before a week has passed."




Jagra shakes his head slowly, his eyes downcast, "A WEEK?", he asks no one in particular...


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

The birds seem confused at your question, and don´t answer.


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

while you think on what to do, Calzada puts a big bottle upside down. "we´ve run out of water" says. "someone has to go for more" He points at the water coming out of the rock wall.

"How´s that there´s a spring this high?"

"The top of the mountain is a large bowl, filled with rainwater. It must somehow filter there" explains Calzada.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 17, 2005)

Menghil shrugs.

"The little ones" he pauses and laughs bitterly, "don't seem to be much help, and momma's away for a while yet.  I really don't see what to do.  We've got the 'clopses breathing down our necks, a busted boat that'll take too long to fix, and a trio of hungry birds that want us as a light snack."

[ooc - is the spring inside or outside?]


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2005)

*Al-Khazad sighs inwardly, but does his best to hide his frustration.*

"There is one of you, much larger.  She is not here now, and only comes every several days.  Do you know who I mean?"

OOC: Is the one we hurt here?  Does it still look beat up?


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

> [ooc - is the spring inside or outside?]






			
				myself said:
			
		

> At your back lies a rock wall. It continues left and right, spanning about 1500 feet; 100 feet at your left [I said right before: it was a mistake] there´s a big crevasse, some 35-40 feet wide. A stream deep enough to wet your feet runs at it´s bottom: apparently, the water comes directly from the rock wall and above it, and forms a diminutive waterfall. Beyond the crevasse, the plateau continues no more than twenty feet, and 50 in the widest part: the rock wall continues there (so the mountain closes the plateau from two sides)
> 
> The other side (thus the plateau is a rough triangle) is from where you came.
> 
> ...




You can´t see the hurt one. One of the others say "Mommy?"

Definitely, they are not only of animal intelligence, but also very young and unexperienced.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2005)

To the group: "Any suggestions?  It is as though I speak to children.  Words must be carefully chosen...."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Jagra thinks for a moment, and then says, "Ask them if they can call their mommy..."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 18, 2005)

To Jagra: "Tried that - they don't seem to recognize the word.  Or they don't consider her their mommy.  They do seem mildly curious about us, though...."

To the chicks: "There are more of you, right?  Bigger versions?" *He makes a gesture of size (hands together, then pulled apart to a bigger distance), and looks at them.*  "Could you find the bigger ones?  Or call them?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 18, 2005)

"MOMMYYYYY!!!!!", they shout.

(seriously, what did you expect?)

The conversation going nowhere -specially not eating you- they bore and go elsewhere to do what baby giant birds do.

Calzada still holds the bottle. "So I´ll have to get it myself, feestros." says.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2005)

Menghil glances over at Calzada.

"If we're leaving, we hardly need to bother with water right now.  I don't see much reason for us to stick around and get eaten by giant hatchlings.  So we may as well make it back down the mountain side and see if we can't hold off the cyclopses long enough to get the ship patched enough to limp somewhere else.  I say we see if there's anything light and salvageable on the intact ship and then hoof it."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> (seriously, what did you expect?)




OOC: Uh, I don't know - maybe a tossed bone for thinking creatively?  Mother birds, generally speaking, can hear the peeping of their young over vast distances.  I was hoping that maybe this would work out in a similar fashion.  Perhaps I am just uber-dense, but I having a tough time figuring out *exactly* what we should do.  It seems that every avenue we take leads to a dead end...    Given our situation, we are quickly running out of options...


----------



## Someone (Feb 18, 2005)

Menghil takes a look out of the cave and seeing the way free, heads carefully for the ship (if anyone want to go with him, post so). He´s able to reach it without problem, confirming that moving it few feet would make it fall in the wide crevasse.

Additionally, from his new point of view, he can see the rock wall with more detail, specially the part where the water flows through. To his dwarven senses, it´s not as solid as it seems: the water must find it´s way from the lake at the top of the mountain -that must be really a volcano, not that you think on it- though caves and hidden faults.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 18, 2005)

"I want to see the ship as well. I am coming with you, Menghil," Amira says when the giant chicks are gone. Razeem follows her mistress, as usual.

At the ship Amira tells Razeem to fly inside it and take a closer look, what's in there.


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

The mephit returns soon, telling everything´s ok. Flying at the two adventurer´s level, he says that the ship hasn´t suffered serious damage -in fact, it´s made from a precious, almost legendary wood you´ve seen counted times. Ships made of it are said to be able to stand crashes and even the pressure of being trapped in ice without break. This ship, slightly smaller than the Jolly Dolphin, must cost a fortune. The sails are gone and the ropes are a lost cause, but otherwise it´s in very good condition.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2005)

Menghil looks over the boat and the rock wall with interest.

[ooc - what happens to the water in the crevase after the plateau edge?  Waterfall to a river below?  How deep is the boat likely to float in water, is it only seaworthy, or could it navigate a river?]


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

You´d say it´s and ancient lava river bed; things like this are likely to run far. For what you can see, it goes beyond the plateau, into the flank of the mountain, but you can´t see beyond. 

Ships are rarely built so heavy that they can´t sail rivers; most of them must be able to reach beaches with ease (because of the nature of the infinite sea, ships so heavy that they must rely in deep ports are rare). That´s even more true for an empty ship like this one.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2005)

Menghil gets a very strange gleam in his eyes and begins looking quickly between the boat, crevice and mountainside.  

[ooc - DM plan feasability question - Could we. . . Either lever the boat or have the hatchlings attack us inside the boat giving it that nudge to push it into the crevase and then attempt to ride the thing down the side of the mountain, hoping that it will eventually hit water that connects to the sea?]


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

(That would be feasible if the crevasse were full of water; only a small thread of water flows from the rock wall now.)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2005)

Menghil will hurry back to the others gesturing for Amira and Razeem to accompany him.

"Okay, feel free to call me insane, but I think I have an idea.  If we can get the boat in the crevase, and get water in the crevase, we might just have a path out of here.  The question is, will the water come if we can knock down that wall?  I think it might."

Here he points to the wall from which the water flows.

"Then we're left with the questions of how to destroy the wall, how to move the boat and which do we do first?  Drop the boat then flood the crevase using the onrush of water to push us is my thought.  Opinions?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 22, 2005)

Amira glares at Menghil. "You _are_ crazy." She pauses for a moment and continues, "But that is the best plan so far. I happen to have a magical scroll, that allows me to cast a spell, that can turn rock into mud. I could probably make a passage in the wall, so the water would run into the crevasse."

"Moving the ship? Well, depending on the power level of the scroll I might be able to transform the rock under the ship also to mud making it slide to the crevasse. Or I could enlarge us all and then we might try, if our combined strength is enough, so we could drag the ship to the crevasse. I have also a couple of Bull's Strength spells prepared for additional muscle increase," the princess explains.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 22, 2005)

*Al-Khazad considers.*  "My suggestion didn't do much for us, so I'm more than willing to try that.  That ship is a Caliph's ransom on its own, nevermind possibly being our way out of here.  Could you lift the ship up by magic, Amira?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jagra nods and grins at the crazy  dwarf.  "That sounds like a great idea!  I've even got some tricks up my sleeve that might be able to help - some spells that can help damage the walls, some summoned monsters to help push the boat, and I even have a magic item that is a small boat that we could use to help pull it down the mountain!"  The gnome grins...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2005)

Menghil claps his hands together in front of him and begins rubbing them together.

"Okay, we have the plan, we have the tools.  It's all begining to come together.  Now of course comes the most important step."

He gets a very serious expression on his face and falls silent, but then he walks over to the pile of wealth that Calzada has harvested from the ships.

"We need to get all of my gold onto the boat!"

He laughs heartily, much more cheerful now that he has a plan, no matter how crazy.  They'll survive this trip or die trying.  He looks over to the man who has spent far too long in this cave.

"What say you, Calzada?  Are you ready to tempt fate?"


[ooc - so, a rough plan outline, let me know what you think.  Jagra's summoned creatures and perhaps Razeem distract the hatchlings while an enlarged Menghil and Al-Khazad try to budge the boat.  If that works, we all board and Amira Softens Earth on the unstable wall (asuming it's in range)]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

"By the Four Winds, it sounds just crazy enough to work!", Jagra cackles madly and slaps the dwarf on the back...


----------



## Zerth (Feb 23, 2005)

OOC: The plan sounds good to me. Amira uses her Fly spell to move closer and back to the ship, if the wall is not close enough for her to cast the Transform Rock to Mud spell while on the ship.


----------



## Someone (Feb 23, 2005)

(Sorry if I missed it, but I still don´t have Jagra´s leveling and the party´s prepared spells. About the transmute rock to mud, it has a shapeable (S) area, giving a number of cubes to be transmuted. I don´t quite know if all the cubes have to touch or not: there was a similar question about another shapeable spell in the rules forum and there wasn´t an agreement. In this case I´ll go with the “cubes don´t have to be adjacent to another cube” option.)

Calzada looks at you with wide eyes. “Sail down a mountain? I can´t I can´t. Look, it´s the better opportunity I had in 10 years. I´ll go.”

The party prepares thoroughly. The treasure and tools gathered by Calzada, and  is stored in the ship. All aboard, while Razeem danced over the two chicks, Amira studies the scroll –storing a more powerful spell than she can cast, there´s a possibility to blow it up. The princess manages to control the magic and pronounce correctly the spell. A large portion of the rock wall turns to mud, and a bed of mud forms under the ship, and it sinks several feet- but not falling on the crevasse.

Nothing happens. 

Fearing the worst, Amira cast several spells on  Menghil and Al-Khazad, doubling their size and strenghtening them. With the combined efforts of the two now huge warriors, the ship slides finally over the viscous mud into the crevasse, just when a low rumble starts shaking the plateau. 

Rumble. Bram, boom. Rumble. The thick mud flows from the hole in the wall

Creack. Something happens to the rock wall.

The chicks suddendly stop playing with Razeem and look around.

BANG! The wall explodes, sending rock shards, mud and stone shrapnel in a wide arc, followed by a explosion of furious, white water. Calzada is hit by a blind cave fish, and you all fall to the floor when the angry stream of  water hits the ship and picks it up like a leaf and throws it to the flank of the mountain. A gurgling sound from the top of the volcano mixes with your screams of panic as you are washed away, the tattered ship´s sails waving like grey flags…


----------



## Someone (Feb 23, 2005)

It´s a rough ride down the mountain, like if you were dice being shaked in a cup, though what it took almost a day to climb is crossed ina matter of minutes. When you arrive at the shallower parts of the island, your speed somewhat lowers, following what´s now a flood that uproots trees and overruns everything in it´s path. You now sail through the jungle (and even go through the web of a colossal spider, making the surrounding trees bend before the web fails and frees the ship) and it´s the first time you realize that a different ship would have shattered in a bundle of splinters long ago. This one, however, is making a lot of noise, but doesn´t seem to be seriously dama…

…The newly created stream reaches it´s end: a small cliff over the sea. The ship falls thirty feet and abruptly lands into the sea, splashing water everywhere. You are wounded, though nothing serious, and under a big waterfall until the current pushes you out of the falling water. Slowly, you realize that you made it.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 23, 2005)

Amira was scared to death during the rough ride down from the mountain and she sighs in relief and partially in disbelief, when she realizes they actually made it. "Is everyone all right?" she finally asks preparing to heal any injured party members.

OOC: What's the party's health status? Akeeta and Razeem are at full hp soon, of course. Amira's prepared cleric spells are on my CS. I updated those at the same time I leveled her up.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

Menghil spends the entire ride trip holding on tight and screaming his head off.  Once they hit water, he continues screaming for a while.  However, a quick glance shows that he's not screaming out of fear or pain.  He's red in the face, but grinning like an idiot.

"WOOOOO!  That was fun, that was great!  By the gods. . . If I could bottle that experience and sell it, I'd make a fortune."

He rubs his beard thoughtfully and starts muttering quietly to himself.

"Charge people to ride a chunk of wood down the side of a volcano. . . a log down a mountain. . .log. . .mountain. . . Nah, on second thoughts they'd never go for it.  Most people are too cowardly."

He picks himself up and brushes himself off and looks over at the others.  He walks over and checks on Calzada.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Jagra seems to have found a partner in insanity along this wild ride, for the wiry gnome is right beside him, hanging on and grinning like a loon.  Once they finally make it, he slaps the dwarf on the back, "By the Four Winds, we did it!  WOO HOO!"  When the dwarf starts talking about the ride, Jagra doesn't let the idea die on the vine, "No, no - I think yer on to something, Menghil!  I would pay to ride that again!  Perhaps we need to go into business together!"  Again comes the loon grin...


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 23, 2005)

*Al-Khazad's eyes were tightly shut from the time he leapt on the ship when it started flowing, until the hooting stopped.  Once they seem to be on the water for good, he opens his eyes slowly.*  "Ships do not do such things.  Ships stay on the water, they move under wind speed, and they sink when such things happen...."  *He shakes his head, clearing it.*  "In any case, we are here now.  I see no reason to delay - is the ship ready to make way?  Or is there damage to repair?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 23, 2005)

Zerth said:
			
		

> OOC: What's the party's health status? Akeeta and Razeem are at full hp soon, of course. Amira's prepared cleric spells are on my CS. I updated those at the same time I leveled her up.




You´ve suffered a good amount of non-lethal damage, but nothing serious. Razeem was distracting the birds and still has to reach you.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

Menghil looks at Al-Khazad and gestures up at the rags that hang from the masts.

"The ship itself is undamaged, but hardly sailable.  We need to go back to the Jolly Dolpin and salvage it's rigging, sails, supplies and crew.  Then, esteemed captain, you can sail us away from this acursed isle in our invincible ship."


----------



## Someone (Feb 24, 2005)

Controlling the ship without sails is difficult, and the best Al-Khazad can do after after an hour of work is to run aground the ship on a sandy beach, just when Razeem finds you again. 

"The other ship is near" says the mephit. "Only half an hour"

"Half an hour walking or flying?"

The mephit looks bewildered. "Walking in the air." says finally. Sometimes he has trouble understanding landbound creatures. This means a trek of at least two or three hours to arrive at the Jolly Dolphin.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

"Perhaps we should have Razeem fly ahead and tell the crew to grab the supplies we need and meet us halfway?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2005)

"Excellent thought!  They can begin to strip the sails so that we can make way as soon as possible.  Can one of you mages travel with him?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 26, 2005)

"No, our flying spells have too short duration," Amira is quick to answer. "So, shall we leave right away? Razeem can bring them the good news."

"This is becoming a habit," Razeem shrieks. The mephit heads obediently back to the other ship.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 26, 2005)

"Tell them to watch out for one-eyes."

Meghil yells after the rapidly departing Razeem

Then he looks off into the landscape.

"Well, lets get going.  The sooner we're done with this place the better."


----------



## Someone (Feb 28, 2005)

(ooc: Your lazy DM will need some time to prepare the next posts, but they should be up in a day or two.)


----------



## Someone (Mar 2, 2005)

Razeem is sent again, and you go after him, following the coastline, hoping to to have to enter the jungle that looms at your side again. It´s a difficult treck under a sun so hot that you sweat profusely again and remember the fresh air at the mountain top. 

But finally you spot the crew, down there. You walk down the cliff you´ve been and greet them, moment they use to rest a while and drop their load. The rowboat makes it´s way along the coast, also loaded with rope and stuff. Halima approaches.

“Your flying friend has been somewhat incoherent. What does he say about a new ship? Is it true that we can leave the island?”


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 2, 2005)

*Al-Khazad grins widely.*  "It certainly seems so.  We have a ship, seaworthy save for sails and ropes and various inconviences.  If only we had a crew to outfit her, and sail her away, we would be well on our way...."  *He winks*  "Anyone interested in that job?"


----------



## Zerth (Mar 2, 2005)

"Indeed we certainly have hope again," Amira says joyfully. "But I won't relax until we are sailing away from this island of ill fortune. Come, let's make haste and get the new ship prepared."


----------



## Someone (Mar 3, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Al-Khazad grins widely.*  "It certainly seems so.  We have a ship, seaworthy save for sails and ropes and various inconviences.  If only we had a crew to outfit her, and sail her away, we would be well on our way...."  *He winks*  "Anyone interested in that job?"




"Razeem told us" nods Halima. "But we found it strange. We come prepared, since we want to leave this infernal island, too."

"We´ll talk in the way, seems that you had some more adventures after Shin´nairo left you."

***

The way back to the stranded ship passes slowly and without any incident worthy of mention, speacially now that the sailors are wary of the jungle and think twice (and four times) before picking anything. Soon you arrive at your new ship, and it raises a wave of admiration in the crew. 

"A finest ship I´ve never seen i my life" says one of them. "And I´ve seen some. What´s it´s name?"

Whatever its name is, the ship is soon inspected. Halima announces that if they work hard it´s going to be ready in the morning, with the right tide.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

"Hurm...a name...what about the Cliffjumper?  Or the Wildride?"  He chuckles and shrugs, leaving the naming up to the captain.  Jagra then lends a hand and does as much as he can to get the ship ready to sail by morning, even sacrificing sleep if need be.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 4, 2005)

Amira will spend most of her time healing any injured crew members. Razeem helps with fixing the ship as his ability to fly and skill with ropes benefit them greatly.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 4, 2005)

*Al-Khazad grins.*  "Wild Ride is not bad at all.  Any one else have suggestions?  It's as much your shipas it is mine, after what it took to recover it...."


----------



## Someone (Mar 7, 2005)

Work advances quickly; sails are repaired, masts are rigged out and the carpenters are busy down there; even the ill or wounded do what they can. With the care of Amira, you´re feeling well in just some hours. After a brief pause to eat, the work continues. Halima is very satisfied, and Calzada in ecxtasy.

Dusk comes. Halima approaches you and announces: "Work is almost done. We could leave early tomorrow with the right tide... captain" She´s not sure at who she´s speaking, though.

***

Late in the night, Jagra sees movement in the jungle, and warns the others.

"What happens?"

"Those cyclopses, a group of them is coming, don´t know how many. At least they are not hiding themselves"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Jagra adds omniously, "They're not hiding 'cause they're coming to war...."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 8, 2005)

Menghil looks confused as he tries to count days on his fingers.

"How we doin' for time?  They could just be coming to say goodbye if we're withing their limits. . . or they could be coming after us for jumping the last bunch they sent out for us."


----------



## Zerth (Mar 8, 2005)

"In any case we better be prepared. Unless Pesetokos suddenly got some sense beaten into those elders, they're not coming to wave us any goodbyes," Amira says. "We must protect the ship at all cost."

She casts Mage Armor on herself and Razeem.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 8, 2005)

*Al-Khazad sighs.  Of course they would come, now.*  "Is the ship ready to make way?  Hoist sails, and be prepared to launch, everyone!"  *Is there anything we can do to keep them from throwing things at the ship as we sail away, assuming they are here for war?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 8, 2005)

Jagra looks to the princess, "Can you make some big wind come and fill the sail?"


----------



## Zerth (Mar 9, 2005)

"Certainly I could, but can the ship take it yet? I don't want to blow our sails away," Amira answers and lets the captain do the decisions about the ship.


----------



## Someone (Mar 9, 2005)

You prepare for the worst, ready to strike or flee, when a group of four cyclopses emerge from the jungle. After seeing how hard you kicked them the last time, you feel somewhat dissapointed, and look for more of them. But no, those are the only ones.

Akeeta growls, and a few sailors gather around you.

"Are those the giants you fought before?" asks Halima, wielding a hooked pike. 

But the cyclopses show their empty hands and shout: *"TRANKI, KE NA MA KEREMO CHARLA!"*

Everyone looks at Jagra, who says: "Apparently they only want to speak."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 9, 2005)

Menghil looks warily at the cyclopses.

"So, shall we go parley?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 9, 2005)

"How 'bout we parley from here?", Jagra says wryly...


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 9, 2005)

*Al-Khazad nods.*  "We can hear them well enough, and clearly, they can hear us.  I think that's a fine plan."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Jagra nods, "Aye-aye, cap'n!"  He then yells the same message to land...


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2005)

*"PO BUE, PO FALE, PO MALEGRO"* nods one of the cyclopses. Apparently, they agree, though it´s uncomfortable to shout. *"NOHOTRO NO KEREMO BRONKA, TU. NOHOTRO TAMOS KON PESETOKOS"

"PESETOKOS E UN CAPUYO"* says the cyclops next to the one speaking.

*"PO FALE, E UN CAPUYO, NO ME TOKE MA LO COHONE. PA LO KE ETAMO AKI, E QUE VIVI EN LA ILA ETA E UN CONYAZO, KE HAY ARGUNO QUE LE DAMO GÜERTA AL TARRO IGUA, Y KE EL PAHARO DE LO KOHONE NO LA TRAE FLOHA. NO ENTERAMO DE KE TENIAI BARKO, Y KEREMO SABE DONDE O KON KE YUYU LO BEI SAKAO, PA LARGARNO NOHOTRO TAMBIE"*

Jagra translates as well as he can. "We don´t want to fight. We´re with Pesetokos."

"Uh... I think the other one says Pesetokos is a moron full of himself."

"Then... er... he agrees, Pesetokos is a moron full of himself, and that he should stop being so annoying. They are bored of living in the island, and there are... uh... some of them that think the same, and want to know where did we got the ship, or using what magic, so they can leave too."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Jagra translates, keeping his eyes on the giants and then turns and looks wryly to his companions, "I think we should tell them to go stick themselves in the eye, to put it nicely..."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2005)

Menghil laughs with no small amount of cruelty.

"To the demons with that plan, I say we tell them the truth.  If they want a boat, they can go get one from the same place we did.  I'd love to know how they fare with the children of their god."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 11, 2005)

"Now I have indeed seen all that I can imagine.  To tell them we encountered the Children of their God is likely to invite complications.  Perhaps if we simply direct them to a far point they are unlikely to have seen?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 11, 2005)

"Fine by me, except if I were a bettin' gnome, my gold would be on that they'll not be pleased that we sullied their sacred mountain...."  Jagra looks around to the other sailors, "Speaking of which, I *am* a bettin' gnome - anyone want to lay down silver with me on that?"


----------



## Someone (Mar 11, 2005)

(I´d prefer an actual answer, if you don´t mind)


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 19, 2005)

*Al-Khazad shrugs.*  "I for one do not wish them easy access off the island.  Just tell them it was somewhere in the mountains, and be done with it."  *He turns to the crew.*  "I want to make way in 5 minutes.  Be ready!"


----------



## Someone (Mar 19, 2005)

They seem upset hearing your answer, and in their turn one of them make a long response that Jagra translates as this: "At least remember Pesetokos. He spoke on your benefit, and all he got was a punishment. Others think like him, if not so devout to the bird god, at least have similar ideas to strangers and ships. Some of us don´t believe in the Great Bird, and want to get out of the island; some to see the world, others to restore some of our ancient greatness. I understand you´re angry with our race, but at least remember Pesetokos. He always spoke to your benefit, and all he got was a punishment. I don´t think he deserves some cheap lie about getting the ship in the mountains."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

"Let's tell 'em we found it in the bushes, but the only way to see it was to close one eye."  Jagra chuckles, "that should keep 'em busy for a while..."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 22, 2005)

*Al-Khazad grins.*  "Indeed.  I'm not sure I want to be the one responsible for unleashing a race of curious cyclops into the world.  Maybe we could tell them they have to crawl through a 4' hole too...."

*He turns to the translator*  "Tell them that we wish them the best, and careful searching led us to it.  They can do the same."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

Jagra does as he is bid...


----------

